# Anleitung/Tutorial Eclipse/JBoss 6.0 mit Seam 3.0 bzw. jBPM 5.0



## Wookie81 (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo!

*Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer vernünftigen Anleitung wie man Eclipse und JBoss AS 6.0 mit Seam 3.0 zum laufen bringt bzw. wie man jBPM 5.0 in sein Projekt integriert. Ich würde online Tutorials o.ä. bevorzugen, hätte aber auch nichts gegen ein gutes (aktuelles) Buch. *

Warum ich auf der Suche bin? Natürlich habe ich zuerst den normalen Weg versucht, stosse dabei aber immer wieder auf neue Probleme:

@Seam: JBoss Tools unterstützen Seam nur bis Version 2.2. Beim Versuch das ganze ohne IDE zum laufen zu bringen (mit Forge/Maven nach Anleitung), bekomme ich momentan noch Fehler .. aber selbst dann müsste ich das ganze noch irgendwie in Eclipse integrieren? Gibt es hier eine Lösung oder besteht die Lösung darin Seam 2.2 zu verwenden?
Was ich gerade noch gefunden habe ist der J2EE Techie Blog ... ich probiers mal aus und werde hier berichten.

@jBPM: Die Installation des "installer-full" klappt fast ohne Probleme, aber wenn ich das sample Project importiere bekomme ich Classpath Probleme/werden einige Klassen nicht gefunden. Hab versucht die entsprechend Jars von Hand hinzuzufügen, aber das klappt nicht wirklich. Außerdem finde ich nirgendwo eine Anleitung, wie ich jBPM in ein eigenes Projekt integriere (sprich keine neue sondern meine Entwicklungsumgebung).

Danke für eure Hilfe,
Wk


----------



## JanHH (7. Jun 2011)

Hab auch grad sowas ähnliches gemacht. Seam 2 ist natürlich keine Lösung für das Problem "ich möchte JEE6 verwenden". Generell muss man bei seam 3 umdenken. Bei seam 2 war seam das "grosse ganze", bei seam 3 handelt es sich eigentlich um eine JEE6-Anwendung; seam spielt da eher die Nebenrolle (weil der kern von seam 2, der di-container, jetzt Bestandteil von JEE6/weld ist).

Im Grunde handelt es sich also um eine normale Jee6-Anwendung.

Der Weg mit forge/mvn funktioniert, wobei sich forge noch in einem ziemlich rohen Stadium befindet. Aber es ist schon der an sich vorgesehen Weg (und ich habs damit auch weitgehend hinbekommen). Man bekommt ein rudimentäres Projekt und eine pom.xml, auf der aufbauend man dann mit maven das Projekt zusammenbauen kann (rich faces 4 integrieren, JPA/hibernate usw.).

Zum Erzeugen eines Eclipse-Projektes gibts dann "mvn eclipse:eclipse", und noch irgendeinen zweiten Befehl (google), um de M2_REPO-Umgebungsvariable der Eclipse zu setzen. Dann mit eclipse den Ordner, in dem sich das Projekt befindet, als workspace wählen, und dort "neues Projekt, general, project". mit dem gleichen Namen wie das projekt. Müsste funktionieren.

Ansonsten hab ich noch das hier gefunden:

http://javathreads.de/2011/05/tutor...-helios-und-mit-maven-unterstuetzung-starten/

und das hier, ohne maven:

J2EE Techie Blog: 1. Setup: Example App Seam 3, RichFaces 4 on eclipse without maven

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Wookie81 (8. Jun 2011)

Erstmal danke für die Hinweise! Ich habe mich inzwischen einem anderen Projekt zugewandt und muss mich nicht mehr damit beschäftigen, aber eine saubere Lösung habe ich trotzdem nicht gefunden.



JanHH hat gesagt.:


> Der Weg mit forge/mvn funktioniert, wobei sich forge noch in einem ziemlich rohen Stadium befindet. Aber es ist schon der an sich vorgesehen Weg (und ich habs damit auch weitgehend hinbekommen). Man bekommt ein rudimentäres Projekt und eine pom.xml, auf der aufbauend man dann mit maven das Projekt zusammenbauen kann (rich faces 4 integrieren, JPA/hibernate usw.).
> Zum Erzeugen eines Eclipse-Projektes gibts dann "mvn eclipse:eclipse", und noch irgendeinen zweiten Befehl (google), um de M2_REPO-Umgebungsvariable der Eclipse zu setzen. Dann mit eclipse den Ordner, in dem sich das Projekt befindet, als workspace wählen, und dort "neues Projekt, general, project". mit dem gleichen Namen wie das projekt. Müsste funktionieren.



Ich habe es zwischenzeitlich auch geschaft, das einfache Beispiel mit forge zu erstellen (war ein PATH-Problem). Aber trotzdem ist das für mich nicht wirklich ein gangbarer Weg: Ich will verstehen, wie Seam 3 funktioniert und es in ein bestehendes Projekt integrieren, kein neues erstellen. Ich habe ja auch ein Problem wenn ich für jBPM und Seam (mit Wizard/Install) je ein neues Projekt erstelle und diese dann nicht zusammenfassen kann.

Darüber hinaus kenne ich mich mit Maven nicht wirklich aus und würde die beiden Technologien gerne in ein Eclipse/Ant Projekt integrieren.



JanHH hat gesagt.:


> http://javathreads.de/2011/05/tutor...-helios-und-mit-maven-unterstuetzung-starten/


Da hat mich Maven davon abgehalten es zu testen.



JanHH hat gesagt.:


> J2EE Techie Blog: 1. Setup: Example App Seam 3, RichFaces 4 on eclipse without maven


Ist der (fast) gleiche Link wie bei mir oben. Leider hatte ich Probleme die Anwendung mit dem Tutorial zum laufen zu bringen ... ist jetzt schon wieder zwei Wochen her, wenn sich jmd dafür interessiert könnte ich es nochmal versuchen und posten woran ich scheitere/warum es bei mir nicht geht. Aber auch das scheint mir keine saubere Lösung zu sein: Ich will nicht irgendein Tutorial, sondern halt vom Hersteller eine vernünftige Anleitung (ja ich weiß es handelt sich um kostenlose Software usw. usw.)

Gruß,
Wk


----------



## JanHH (9. Jun 2011)

Diese "Berührungsängste" mit maven hatte ich auch, aber sind unbegründet.. eigentlich ein praktisches, relativ einfach zu bedienendes Tool. Gerade die Integration zusätzlicher Seam3-Bestandteile in bestehende Projekte ist damit ziemlich simpel (indem man sie einfach als dependency in die pom.xml einträgt, maven kümmert sich dann automatisch um den ganzen Rest). Ausserdem ist es nunmal der Standard für Jee6 und Seam3.. also ich würd schon dazu raten.

Aber es ist auch wirklich wichtig, den Unterschied zwischen Seam 2 und 3 zu verstehen. Bei seam 2 ist Seam der Kern des ganzen (der CDI-Container usw.), bei Seam 3 ist das alles schon Teil des Jee6-Standard, Seam selber besteht nur noch aus einer Ansammlung von mehr oder weniger nützlichen Tools drumrum. Leider fehlt auch einiges, was man lieb gewonnen hat.. z.B. die @In FacesMessages und <s:selectItems> und einiges mehr. Ich hab bisher ehrlich gesagt nix gefunden, wofür ich seam 3 bräuchte (bei einem Jee6-Projekt).


----------

